# Undigested seed in droppings



## Justice361 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just now, I had Sydney out of the cage for a bit, and of course, eventually (s)he had to go. When I put Sydney back, I went into the bathroom to clean it off my jeans, but I noticed something. Although the dropping looked normal otherwise, I noticed one little seed in the middle.

Is this a cause for concern? Was it just accidentally eaten without cracking the shell, or is it possibly a sign of something worse?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is a good thread for you. The bird in question was very picky so lots of things got tried. 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=29346&highlight=undigested


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I had this problem with Allie when I first got her. How long have you had her? Sometimes stress can affect the body in weird ways. 

I use Benebac bird probiotics, and they have worked well for my flock. Since you are also in the process of taming you can get some powdered Brewer's Yeast to sprinkle on her foods. Brewer's Yeast is excellent for stress and provides B vitamins and other great nutrients.


----------



## Justice361 (Dec 30, 2012)

I've had Sydney since October.
For the most part, I haven't noticed any other signs of stress, except that sometimes she acts like she wants to fly (sometimes she'll lean forward, put her head feathers all the way back, twitch her wings a little and make a soft clucking noise. I usually take her out of the cage when this happens, and she calms down). She came clipped.

the topic meaggiedear linked me to said something about acidophilus capsules. would that work?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Some people think they work, and some people don't believe human probiotics benefit birds. I'm not sure if the acidophilus tablets work for birds...but getting a bird-specific product guarantees that it will work.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Justice361 said:


> I haven't noticed any other signs of stress, except that sometimes she acts like she wants to fly (sometimes she'll lean forward, put her head feathers all the way back, twitch her wings a little and make a soft clucking noise. I usually take her out of the cage when this happens, and she calms down).


I think the behavior above means that she wants to mate. 

Has she had any more seeds in her stool? Could it be that the seed was on your pants or maybe on her feather and then fell in her droppings. Just a couple of suggestions as to what else could be going on. Hope all is well with your tiel.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

LOL BabyMoo, you're right. That is female mating behavior the poster's bird is displaying.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Mine does it too so we read up on it ...  My DH and I were joking around saying that she wanted to go "skiing" b/c of how she leans forward ... lol!!! Then we read up on it and found out that she was wanting to mate :blush:


----------



## Justice361 (Dec 30, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> LOL BabyMoo, you're right. That is female mating behavior the poster's bird is displaying.


Well then, I guess it's pretty conclusive that she's a female.
I assumed she wanted to fly because the behavior sounded similar to entry #7 on this list of "cockatiel body language"

http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/community/showthread.php/73594-Cockatiel-Body-Language

So... what does that mean then? Is she going through bird puberty right now? She's about nine months old. Is there something I should do about it?



bjknight93 said:


> Some people think they work, and some people don't believe human probiotics benefit birds. I'm not sure if the acidophilus tablets work for birds...but getting a bird-specific product guarantees that it will work.


Where could I get some? Could I find it in ordinary department stores, or do I need to go to a pet store? I know where there's a petco and a petsmart, but they're not really close.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

To get bird-specific probiotics, you will need to go to a pet store or order online (I get mine from Amazon or My Safe Birdstore.) Benebac is a good brand that's commonly available in most chain pet stores -- make sure you get the one for birds, not the one for dogs and cats, since that one could contain ingredients that are bad for a bird's system. If the pet store is far away, you may want to call in advance and see if they have the product.

As far as hormonal behavior, take a look at this sticky:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## Justice361 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the help, everyone.

Just a couple more questions about the hormonal thing though.

Is the behavior a general display or a directed display? Like, is it directed toward a specific person or object, or is it done "just because"?

Also, Sydney started doing it immediately after I put her back in the cage. What does this mean?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It could be either one, but most likely she views you as her mate and wants your attention.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I had a female, Krissi, who did this toward her prior owner and then to me when I got her. She eventually produced an egg, but I did not know this until she passed away and a necropsy revealed an egg in her oviduct. I think Krissi viewed her female owners as mate so she presented to us both, and when she got around my boys she had enough hormonal stimulation (from their singing) for her to form an egg.


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Justice361 said:


> Is the behavior a general display or a directed display? Like, is it directed toward a specific person or object, or is it done "just because"?
> 
> Also, Sydney started doing it immediately after I put her back in the cage. What does this mean?


I've noticed that when mine does it, she does it b/c she wants attention. She does it when we put her back in her cage and she wants out. Its kind of like saying "look what I'm doing ... come and get me or I'll do it some more". If we ignore her, she stops and might do something else to get our attention. If we open the cage she jumps out in a hurry or if we approach her, we don't even have to ask her to step on b/c she'll jump on our finger. I really think that the majority of the time my :tiel4: does it b/c she wants out of her cage.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I was actually going to ask the same question about the seed because my 7mo old female has 1 tiny hard seed in her dropping every once in a while

She eats all the time. So I was thinking maybe she swallowed a whole one while pigging out?

I was wondering what exactly to do?


----------



## Justice361 (Dec 30, 2012)

I've ordered this product, but I'd like to know if it's the right one before it ships. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002ASS3E/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01


----------



## fantasi2424 (Jul 19, 2011)

I had the same problem with 2 of my tiels and one budgie a few months ago. I visited 2 vets, consulted some others.. anyway there are a lot of reasons this can happen and maybe trying to find a good vet might be a good idea. Our problem was parasites.. now recovered.
it can be a bacterial infection, a digestive problem which could be solved with some probiotics or any other product, maybe eating too fast, yeast infections, or even PDD which has a lot of other symptoms most of the times so don't worry about that, e.t.c. You may also need to change the diet or the the brand of seeds you use, i found out that my tiels digest some brands better.. i don't think that you can find a solution to a health problem just by googling or searching on internet. Maybe a vet need to examine the bird.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Justice, yes that's the right stuff.

If the probiotics doesn't clear up the poop in the seed then a vet trip is definitely needed.


----------



## Justice361 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks. She's already doing better.


----------

